# :hbang: smiley?!!



## sararose (Jul 15, 2004)

No  smiley on teh guitar site?!
Shaaaame on you, Christopher. Shame.


----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2004)

Horrible error corrected, m'lady!


----------



## sararose (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Chris (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Josh (Jul 16, 2004)

Chris said:


>


----------



## Goliath (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 16, 2004)

Ah, headbanging. Goes hand in hand with the mighty Mosh pit. In the immortal words of Exodus ~ 
"Get up on your feet Don't look so obsolete
And thrash like an athlete!
Don't sit there on your ass! Don't look like you've got too much class
You'll be harassed! You know we guarantee
This is the key! So rage or get the third degree!
You begin frontal assaults And start your somersaults
And do the toxic waltz! Do the toxic waltz!"

Its just good friendly violent fun thats good for all


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 16, 2004)

HateBreeder said:


> Ah, headbanging. Goes hand in hand with the mighty Mosh pit. In the immortal words of Exodus ~
> "Get up on your feet Don't look so obsolete
> And thrash like an athlete!
> Don't sit there on your ass! Don't look like you've got too much class
> ...


Man i was a huge Exodus fan back in the day. It wasn't too long a go that I heard they are active again..


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2004)

The new record fucking rules


----------

